# Free Lightroom Presets?



## Maria784 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm a new member on the site and am really excited to be part of the community.  I've come across many threads about presets and preset downloads, and wanted to share my free preset pack with everyone here:

Maria's Free Presets

Like all of you, I have a HUGE passion for photography and I've put alot of time into developing my presets.  Presets seem to be a hot topic of debate on the forum; whether to use pre-made ones or develop your own.  Regardless of your view, I think that there is never a "magic" preset that will make every shot perfect, because every photo is different and requires different attention.  In most cases, I even make adjustments after applying my own presets.  For me, the advantage of using pre-developed presets is that it will give you a good foundation and head-start on your editing so you can capture that special look you are going for.  Plus, you can adjust any preset and save it as your own new preset, so they will help develop your own personal preset library.

That's my two-cents   Enjoy the presets!

- Maria


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Maria!

I think your approach to presets is very well grounded and sensible!
Thanks for your contribution.

Tony Jay


----------



## Maria784 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2017)

You have quite a selection there Maria! Are there any photo examples of the free ones? People often seem more inclined to download if they like the look.


----------



## Maria784 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you!  I do have photo examples, I'll try to get them up ASAP...thanks for the help!


----------



## Maria784 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi everyone - have any of you had the chance to use the free presets?  Thoughts/comments?  I always like to get feedback.

Here is one of our wedding pictures using one of my  black & white presets:





Probably one of my favorite B&W from the entire day!

-Maria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2017)

That's lovely Maria!


----------



## MDNativ (Mar 3, 2017)

Are there before & after examples of presets for sports/action in low light situations?  I shoot sports in poorly gymnasiums, warehouses and convention centers.  I use a Nikon D500 and RAW file EXIF is usually ISO 8000, ss 1/640 or faster, f/2.8 with autoWB.

I'm interested in buying/getting free presets (ex Cole's Classroom) but I get no/vague response back when I inquire about presets for my particular shooting environment.  Most of the posted examples are of portraits or landscape with lower ISO not shot wide-open.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## themoose (Mar 3, 2017)

Maria784 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a new member on the site and am really excited to be part of the community.  I've come across many threads about presets and preset downloads, and wanted to share my free preset pack with everyone here:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't see any Free presets when I click the link to Maria's Free Presets. Am I doing something wrong or were they free for only a limited time?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2017)

There's an email signup, and then they email the presets.


----------

